# May I show you my home organ?



## stevens

Hello!
This is my home organ. Its a mechanical organ whith two manuals and a electric fan. It has an swell (is that the correct english word?) opening at the back of the organ and it has 11 "romantic" voices (Salicional, voic celeste etc)
-Oops the picture went very yellow..
Post pics of your instruments!


----------



## stevens

One more pic


----------



## Vaneyes

And Louis XIV and XV used a similar line.


----------



## stevens

Yes...thats a better organ Vaneyes :cheers:


----------



## arpeggio

Oh! You meant that organ.


----------



## stevens

arpeggio said:


> Oh! You meant that organ.


..Yes? -What organ are you thinking about?


----------



## Krummhorn

Let's keep it clean ... :lol: ... erm ... uhh ... the pipes, yes the organ pipes ... :angel:


----------



## hreichgott

I wish I had one of those. (I'd settle for rigging up a couple of MIDI keyboards and an electronic pedal board if such things existed... or do they?)


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> And Louis XIV and XV used a similar line.


Nice room, but hell to keep clean.


----------



## stevens

"Nice room, but hell to keep clean."

-Looks more clean than my room. -No furnitures, clean surfaces...


----------



## Krummhorn

hreichgott said:


> I wish I had one of those. (I'd settle for rigging up a couple of MIDI keyboards and an electronic pedal board if such things existed... or do they?)


They do exist ... and we have a forum area dedicated to this on our parent site, Magle International Music-Forums. 
You can check this link on one type of virtual organ, or take a look at the electronic/digital organs forum there as well.

Disclaimer: the links to the parent site, MIMF, do not constitute a violation of our terms of service. MIMF and TC are owned by Frederik Magle. MIMF, therefore, is not a "competing site" .

Kh ♫


----------



## LarryShone

Fantastic instruments! My dad brought home a side organ years ago, not sure the proper name for them, the little organ some churches have as an auxillary instrument, with two big pedals to pump the air through the reeds (harmonium?) 
Anyway I wasnt allowed to touch it, mom got sick of it being in the way in a tiny house and it ended up in a heap in the garden!


----------

